# commode Repair



## Dodger (Nov 23, 2008)

My toilet was leaking around the seal at the floor. I seen one of the bolts was loose and I attempted to tighten the bolt. The bolt came out and it looked like it was broken into. My question would be: Before I remove the commode from the floor, how do I get the piece of bolt out that is still left in there?


----------



## travelover (Nov 23, 2008)

Usually the floor flange has a slot in  it and once the bowl is free, you can maneuver the bolt head out.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 23, 2008)

*Thanks for the reply...* I have never removed a commode but,I suppose the floor flange can be replaced if the broken bolt cannot be removed?


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 23, 2008)

There is a large opening on the closet flange slots to remove the broken part of the bolt. Make sure you scrape off the flange before installing the new wax seal and bolts. Some new wax seals include new bolts in the package, some don't. Check the box when you buy it. Click on the link below for instructions. The only part in this link that I disagree with is placing the wax seal on the bottom of the bowl. It is likely to be damaged while setting the toilet so I place the seal on the flange and look through the holes on the bowl to properly align when setting it.

Installing A New Toilet


----------



## Daryl (Nov 24, 2008)

Ditto on the wax ring to the floor flange. As many of these as I have installed I never knew they put the directions on the box saying to install on the commode. One day my daughter and husband were complaining about how difficult it was to install a new wax ring on there commodeso I went over and installed it for them. They informed me of the instructions I had never read. THis is one time I say throw away the directions! Of course if you install one of the urethane seals you have to attach to the commde. But most people don't use them anyway.
Daryl


----------



## kok328 (Nov 30, 2008)

It is worth mentioning that if your toilet is loose, it may be caused by a broken flange connection.  You can purchase a flange repair kit from the big box stores.


----------

